# omniORB



## vtor (9 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

es ce que quelqu un sais comment installer omniORB sur le MAC ??? 
j ai telecharché le omniORB 4 et quand je lance le make dans ./src voici le message :

You have not told me what platform you are using.
Please edit $TOP/config/config.mk to set the platform.

Note that you also need to set the location of Python
in the $TOP/mk/platforms/<platform>.mk file.


ok mais dans le fichier de config il y a pas mac os X :s 
quelqu un utilise CORBA sous mac ??? comment faire SVP 

merci


----------



## ntx (9 Mai 2007)

Dans le fichier config.mk, on trouve quand même la ligne :

```
#  powerpc_darwin_1.3        PowerPC Darwin/[B]Mac OS X[/B]
```
 

Bon c'est pour PPC, mais ça reste quand même l'option la plus probable même sur un Intel.


----------

